# Fuel my 8 string GAS!



## JosephAOI (Oct 13, 2012)

Post some sweet 8's please! The more unique, classy, ect. the better! (That means no black Ibby's )

I'll start with a few!







Sorry Dan_of_pants, I can't love this guitar as a lefty 

























MOAR 8S GOGOGO!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 13, 2012)

I see my guitar


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 13, 2012)

You know I've had GAS for it since you got it


----------



## Hyacinth (Oct 13, 2012)

"No black Ibbys" *Posts white ibby*

That's racist bro.

Really though, you just inadvertently fueled my fan fret GAS with that spalted masterpiece you posted.


----------



## vondano (Oct 13, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/at...-black-stain-deep-tripple-finish-img_0847.jpg


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 13, 2012)

Those are all gorgeous, but what's the deal with that 2228 with the scratchplate? Photoshop?


----------



## MikeH (Oct 13, 2012)

Dat Regius.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 13, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Those are all gorgeous, but what's the deal with that 2228 with the scratchplate? Photoshop?



Nope. Tosin Abasi has a 2228 with a pick guard. I'm sure it's an LACS option. Or he just did it custom.


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 13, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Those are all gorgeous, but what's the deal with that 2228 with the scratchplate? Photoshop?


Yep. Someone here did it. I can't remember who or what thread though.


----------



## FireInside (Oct 13, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


>




Doesn't get much more sexy than that!

Here's my gas contribution:






Now go buy one!!!


----------



## FireInside (Oct 13, 2012)

Honorable mentions:


----------



## Hyacinth (Oct 14, 2012)

FireInside said:


> Honorable mentions:



Why does that RGD8 have the foam above the nut? Doesn't the locking nut eliminate the need for foam?


----------



## Cremated (Oct 14, 2012)

If only that red tele didn't have emg's/middle pup routes... So awesome.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Oct 14, 2012)

New RG8 is only $400.

And comes in white


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 14, 2012)

MatthewLeisher said:


> Why does that RGD8 have the foam above the nut? Doesn't the locking nut eliminate the need for foam?



The strings may still vibrate.



7stringDemon said:


> New RG8 is only $400.
> 
> And comes in white



We still don't even know if it's legit.


----------



## FireInside (Oct 14, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> We still don't even know if it's legit.



AMS has them now too. I think this is pretty legit. 

They only have the black one though:

Ibanez RG8 8-String Electric Guitar at AMS


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## 7stringDemon (Oct 14, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The strings may still vibrate.
> 
> 
> 
> We still don't even know if it's legit.


 
Doesn't hurt to dream! 

I am willing to accept that if these are fake, then I'm the biggest jackass on SSO and should be banned!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh gawd, that purple KxK.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 14, 2012)

OMG why did I click this thread.


----------



## chromaticdeath (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's mine, now has D'activaters tho...


----------



## Sean1242 (Oct 14, 2012)

If you're a lefty, you might like this.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...gd-carvin-dc800-lefty-walnut-content-new.html


----------



## stratjacket (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn this thread!!! These are some awesome guitars, doesn't help my marriage in the least...I curse you all for the arguments to come with my wife.


----------



## kruneh (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Galius (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## stratjacket (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit, no wonder you were offloading that purple Strictly 7 purple guitar. Very nice indeed. I was the guy (gtkdev on ebay) who contacted you on eBay about trading for a Caparison.


----------



## Galius (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh these guitars arent mine lol. Im eyeing something more along the lines of these though.

These are mine.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 16, 2012)

Galius said:


>


What is THIS?


----------



## stratjacket (Oct 16, 2012)

Galius said:


> Oh these guitars arent mine lol. Im eyeing something more along the lines of these though.



Oh haha. Still some nice ones you got there..


----------



## Galius (Oct 16, 2012)

Invictus. Been eyeing them because they have some awesome looking stuff, but I dont know much about their rep :/


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 16, 2012)

Galius said:


> Invictus. Been eyeing them because they have some awesome looking stuff, but I dont know much about their rep :/


I have heard and seen some horror stories. This one looks delish, tho.


----------



## jjcor (Oct 17, 2012)

Is the purple hardware on that KxK made by them? If so how the hell did they do that? That's freaking awesome!


----------



## Galius (Oct 17, 2012)

jjcor said:


> Is the purple hardware on that KxK made by them? If so how the hell did they do that? That's freaking awesome!



I remember seeing the original thread on this guitar. If I remember correctly he ordered the tuners like that and had the knobs and hipshot bridge sent to be anodized.


----------



## NickS (Oct 17, 2012)

Mine:


----------



## Winspear (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## ilmari (Oct 18, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Yep. Someone here did it. I can't remember who or what thread though.



 I confess, I did it. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/169589-rg2228-mockup-help.html


----------



## petervindel (Oct 18, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


>



Holy.... Purpleheart fingerboard!


----------



## ilmari (Oct 18, 2012)

This.




By TJV Spalted 28" 8-string Wenge neck


----------



## Onegunsolution (Oct 18, 2012)

Coming here was a mistake


----------



## ahull123 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## brector (Oct 18, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Post some sweet 8's please! The more unique, classy, ect. the better! (That means no black Ibby's )



What about black DC800's? lol Here is mine:

-Brian


----------



## technomancer (Oct 18, 2012)

jjcor said:


> Is the purple hardware on that KxK made by them? If so how the hell did they do that? That's freaking awesome!



I got the raw aluminum bridge baseplate and saddles from Hipshot then got the aluminum knob and switch tip from another place and sent them all to be anodized at the place Sperzel uses for their tuners so everything would match. The Sperzels come like that. Actually I've been trying to get more long aluminum saddles from them ever since that guitar was done with no luck.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 18, 2012)

Now I'm wanting an 8 -.-


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 18, 2012)

ahull123 said:


>



I don't know what the fuck this is.

But I fucking want it.

Hence the 2 profanities.


----------



## thraxil (Oct 18, 2012)

No Oni yet?






























or OAF?


----------



## NickS (Oct 20, 2012)

ahull123 said:


>


 
I know what this is, and I want it. This thing is amazing


----------



## F0rte (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 23, 2012)

MOAR 8's!


----------



## fortisursus (Oct 23, 2012)

Omg I want an 8 string now! Dammit the gas never ends...


----------



## MouseBBX (Oct 25, 2012)

There are some stunners here.
I haven't seen one of these in this thread yet:

This is my BlacKat Ninja 8 Proto


----------



## NickS (Oct 25, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


>


 
To whom do I make out a check for one of these?


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 25, 2012)

NickS said:


> To whom do I make out a check to for one of these?



Invictus Guitars | Exquisite UK Luthiery | Handcrafted with only the finest.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 25, 2012)

If you buy an invictus you are probably slightly retarded. They are the british roter essentially.


----------



## NickS (Oct 25, 2012)

Not saying I would actually buy one, I just like the look of this one. Now that I know who made it though, I'm pretty sure I've heard bad things here and there.


----------



## oniduder (Oct 25, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> If you buy an invictus you are probably slightly retarded. They are the british roter essentially.



for serious? wow that's balls i had no idea, thanks!

anyways here's my little contribution for someone's gas.... 







enjoy ONI!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 25, 2012)

Yea there have been a few threads on them now. I think a lot of people have been fooled because BoO endorsed them. Vildhjarta actually left because the guitars were garbage

Anyways, your oni is sick and I love it! Dan does awesome work, I want to try out his curved frets 0_o


----------



## oniduder (Oct 25, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yea there have been a few threads on them now. I think a lot of people have been fooled because BoO endorsed them. Vildhjarta actually left because the guitars were garbage
> 
> Anyways, your oni is sick and I love it! Dan does awesome work, I want to try out his curved frets 0_o



yeah i haven't seen any threads on it, i guess i haven't searched though, hmmm,

yes i love daniel's work, hoping to get my second one soon, thanks for the props do double g!


----------

